# Dove hunting



## emuoka (Dec 31, 2006)

HI!
I just started dove hunting this year!

IT IS REALLY FUN!!!
You have a lot of shots, and it is a good pratice for ducks!!

I have 12 full body and 1 mojo dove....it works good!

Here is some pics!!


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Those ain't doves, they're pigeons


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Rock doves. Looks like a lot of fun to me! Good hunting, Burl


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

sweet do the pigeons decoy well to the decoys and the mojo?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Do you eat them..?


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

LMAO!!! haha you shoot coots too?

LOL naw I'm just kiddin yah that looks like a good time.

If i remember correctly "rock dove" is the old moniker, some organization in charge of things like that changed it to rock pigeon.


----------

